# My living is room is a disaster



## prodigymytch (May 2, 2008)

Long story short, I'm a 21 year old single bachelor. My house holds a lot of parties. I keep trying to tell my friends to be more considerate at our parties. Throw away your trash, that sort of thing. But it's really difficult for them to listen in such a cluttered house to begin with. I've sorta been working on the living room slowly, but I'm on a college kid budget. I already bought my house so I can do whatever I want. You'll notice the style that I am kinda theming it to with the pictures and some of the accessories, but it just needs less clutter.


Things to note:
- There's an older love seat that's blue. I think I want to go back over it with a black fabric.

- You'll notice there's actually a bed in the living room. My original idea for this is to keep it up against a wall, and then get some big pillows set on the bed against the wall, so that it creates the image that it's actually a couch. The reason there is a bed in the living room to begin with is because my bedroom is a recording studio.

- I really want to do something with the archway. I was thinking black curtains that get pulled off to the side.

- I need a new desk, I think. I'm thinking a corner desk for $50 at walmart?

- I also want to repaint the living room, but I'm not sure if I should just re-do it white, or go a different color.

- I also want to be done with the movie posters. I used to work at a movie theater, so I get them anytime I want, so I have them to add color to the living room, but I think I just need to get rid of them.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v191/prodigymytch/S5030111.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v191/prodigymytch/S5030112.jpg  (ignore the kitchen for right now, lol)
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v191/prodigymytch/S5030113.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v191/prodigymytch/S5030114.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v191/prodigymytch/S5030115.jpg


----------



## rachael24 (May 19, 2008)

Looks like my college apartment LOL...Nah its an easy clean up.  Post the after pics if you can!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (May 19, 2008)

I'd swear that was my place years ago   If you have a Ikea you shold take a look at what they have.


----------



## HomesRedone (May 21, 2008)

Check out the habitat for humanity stores for shelves, curtains and a desk. look on line for a listing in your area.


----------



## HomesRedone (May 21, 2008)

Personally i don't like white walls. try flat paint to hide the flaws and make sure it is scrubbable.


----------



## JulieC (May 23, 2008)

Do you really have so little closet space that you need an stand-alone rack right inside your front door?  I mean, it only has like 3 or 4 things anyway.

I don't like white walls either.  Since your budget is tight, you could try this ... go to your favorite home improvement store regularly.  Shop the "oops" paint, you can get a gallon for about $5 usually.  It might take a few trips to find something you like.  I shop the oops paint for possible future projects, I seem to have better luck with quarts, which are usually $1.  Good for small projects or for accent walls.


----------



## Robin F (Nov 25, 2008)

All that stuff around the TV- the wires, the CDS, etc. contributes to the visual clutter. A real entertainment center would unify that area, hide all the wires, and offer some nice shelving to stow your CDS and DVDs. Now- that's not a cheap item, I realize. I am too familiar with the student budget- I would be looking for places where I could find something on the cheap that I could touch up- Craigslist, Goodwill, campus newspapers and bulletin boards right around the end of the semester- someone's always moving and looking to get rid of stuff. Also, your guitars are really nice visual pieces, but they're just kind of lying around right now (because you probably use them, I realize). I would look for a way to more nicely display them and- I don't know- why not use that as the starting point for the theme for the rest of your room?


----------



## pzee (Dec 3, 2008)

I agree about looking for cheap alternatives to new furniture. Do you have a Salvation Army store nearby? They usually have nice furniture cheap. At your entry area, you could put a hook system to replace the clothes rack or even mount a pegboard wall painted a great color to hold lots of stuff, including the guitars! How about making your own desk with a pair of new sawhorses and a piece of tempered glass or wood for the top? in terms of the bed, I think it would make a great couch if you follow through on your idea of pillows against the wall and get a fitted cover that can tuck under the mattress. 

You could help your clutter problem by building a platform base for the bed and fitting some storage baskets or boxes inside. Then you can just toss stuff in the boxes for a quick cleanup. 

For paint color, I would go dark if your landlord will let you. It looks sophisticated and helps hide the clutter. 

Donate the couch!


----------



## sarah_9 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello,

Wow , what a mess. ok , post some pics of clean room also 


Regards,
sarah_9


museoshop


----------



## Rocky_11 (May 4, 2009)

white walls are a drag... dry something to hide the dirt that naturally happens with large groups of people (touching walls).  I gotta say it brings me back to my younger days as well!  Where is the keg?


----------



## BantyMom (Aug 6, 2009)

I was wondering how your project was coming along? 

My very late suggestions:

Definitely something other than white, then it looks like you did things on purpose. 

Shelving doesn't have to be expensive and it's an easy project to get it up on the walls. That will take away a great deal of the clutter.


----------



## andyrichard01 (Sep 2, 2009)

At your entry area, you could put a hook system to replace the clothes rack or even mount a pegboard wall painted a great color to hold lots of stuff, including the guitars! How about making your own desk with a pair of new sawhorses and a piece of tempered glass or wood for the top? in terms of the bed, I think it would make a great couch if you follow through on your idea of pillows against the wall and get a fitted cover that can tuck under the mattress.Shelving doesn't have to be expensive and it's an easy project to get it up on the walls. That will take away a great deal of the clutter.


----------



## anie973 (Nov 5, 2009)

Same condition was of my living room during my college days. Would also like to see some pictures of clean room in the house.


----------



## Alexa (Nov 5, 2009)

Hope you have fixed your problem. I would get rid of unnecessary items that you don't use.  Hope you post some pictures of when its clean..


----------



## ahmed ragab (Nov 12, 2009)

I believe that the use of modern decoration has become available in order to create a new atmosphere of murals and change colors


----------

